# Izabel Goulart - Miss Sixty Spring/Summer 2009 / Runway + Backstage / New York (11x)!



## Tobi.Borsti (13 Okt. 2008)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Izabel Goulart*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## armin (13 Okt. 2008)

Welch tolles Kleid


----------



## General (13 Okt. 2008)

Hübsches Model-danke :thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (14 Okt. 2008)

Kann sich sehen lassen.:thumbup:

Besten Dank fürs uppen Tobi.


----------



## koftus89 (2 Okt. 2012)

danke schön. super.


----------

